# Need help to open ports being closed through router



## Black Panther (May 2, 2009)

I had no problems when I had a direct internet connection.

But now that it's through router, I keep getting this on utorrent (it's legal downloads):





Normally I DL @ more than 200Kbps not @ just 56Kbps...

I don't know where to start, I've tried changing some of the following configurations of router (Edimax br-6424n) but either everything remains the same or it gets worse and makes me unable to get online:






Got an idea of what I need to do?


----------



## Polaris573 (May 2, 2009)

You need to forward the correct port(s) via port forwarding.  It should tell you what port(s) you need to forward somewhere in the uTorrent settings.

Preferences > Network  

There should be a box at the top of the page next to the line that says "Port used for incoming connections".  Forward that port to your IP address.  It also helps if your computer has a static IP address so that you don't have to re-assign the port forwarding to a new IP address every time DHCP assigns you a new one.


----------



## Black Panther (May 2, 2009)

Polaris573 said:


> You need to forward the correct port(s) via port forwarding.  It should tell you what port(s) you need to forward somewhere in the uTorrent settings.
> 
> Preferences > Network
> 
> There should be a box at the top of the page next to the line that says "Port used for incoming connections".  Forward that port to your IP address.  It also helps if your computer has a static IP address so that you don't have to re-assign the port forwarding to a new IP address every time DHCP assigns you a new one.



I tried that from router settings - perhaps I'm doing something wrong? It always says that my IP address is invalid


----------



## alexp999 (May 2, 2009)

As far as the router is concerned the IP address is normally something like 192.168.x.x


----------



## DaveK (May 2, 2009)

I heard keeping the port 60000 or over helps, it has for me so far. Don't know if it will help but you have 49000-53000, I currently have mine at 62979-62979, I use the same in both. Since using numbers above 60000 I have found it's a long time before the port gets closed.


----------



## Polaris573 (May 2, 2009)

You need to use your internal IP address, the one the router's DHCP server assigns to your computer.  You used your external, the one for the router's WAN port that your modem assigns.  I know because the IP address for your post is the same as the one in your screenshot, and that shouldn't be the case when you're using a router.

Open the command prompt and type ipconfig

Use the IP address next to the IPv4 line.  It should be something similar to 192.168.x.x where x could be any number.


----------



## Black Panther (May 2, 2009)

I had tried that and it didn't work.

I checked it out right now using my router's IP...

Here's what I get:


----------



## thraxed (May 3, 2009)

Use the IP address next to the IPv4 line. It should be something similar to 192.168.x.x where x could be any number.

To find out what the x are, you have to know the ip your router assigns to your pc.

If you goto a command prompt and type: ipconfig 
It will tell ya what the xx should be.

Ex:
C:\Users\ThraXeD>ipconfig

Windows IP Configuration


Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection 2:

   Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
   Connection-specific DNS Suffix  . :

Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection:

   Connection-specific DNS Suffix  . :
   IPv4 Address. . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.4    <- this is the number you need
   Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.0
   Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.1


----------



## Black Panther (May 3, 2009)

*Thraxed* - that's what I said I did and posted screenshot in my previous post?

I tried both  and  and in both cases it says that the IP is invalid & should be decimal 0-9 

I took the IP from here, cmd and ipconfig...


----------

